# Mounting a fish finder on my yak



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Could I have my transducer inside my kayak? I have seen some YouTube videos and people saying that's what they do. Anyone have a better way of doing this?


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Inside or Through Hull will work fine on most yaks but the temperature feature will be flaky at best.
You will need to play with the sensitivity settings for a bit but should have no problem
dialing it in. 

I purchased the mounting kit from humminbird and it has held up well.
I like that the wiring is all internal (no unnecessary holes).

Good luck!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

mstaaf said:


> Inside or Through Hull will work fine on most yaks but the temperature feature will be flaky at best.
> 
> You will need to play with the sensitivity settings for a bit but should have no problem
> 
> ...



Thank you sir!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

He's right the water temp reading is never accurate. It gets close after an hour but never perfectly accurate. 

It works. Don't glue it down. Use electrical duct seal to make a dam and place the transducer inside. More duct seal over top transducer to keep it from moving. And then fill it with water every time you use it. Siliconing it in is hard to do. This is the way I found easiest. You can get electrical duct seal in the electrical section at home depot for $3. And that stuff isn't a mess and pulls right up and is able to be put right back down in case you have to move it


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

What kind of battery should I use for my fish finder?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine uses a 12 volt. I think most of them can run on a 12 volt battery


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Mine uses a 12 volt. I think most of them can run on a 12 volt battery



What kind of battery though?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

jake222 said:


> What kind of battery though?


12 volt sealed lead battery lol are you looking for a brand name? If you go on Amazon which where I found the cheapest and type in 12 volt battery a ton of them come up


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> 12 volt sealed lead battery lol are you looking for a brand name? If you go on Amazon which where I found the cheapest and type in 12 volt battery a ton of them come up



No not brand name just didint know what kind of battery at first. Thanks man


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

jake222 said:


> No not brand name just didint know what kind of battery at first. Thanks man


No prob. They are relatively easy to install too


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My vote; all in one box and you can take it on and off at will:


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

If I had a rail system I would do this in a heart beat.

I am using mine through the scupper holes, some rubber pipe and a lynch pin to hold the top in tight. If I find it to cumbersome I will mount inside.



Bubbagon said:


> My vote; all in one box and you can take it on and off at will:


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

That all in one rail system looks nice. Do u have problems with vegetation getting stuck to transducer and arm


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

take note I'm not 100% positive but pretty sure you cannot run a DI transducer through hull unless you have the special "puck" transducer. Sonar is fine though.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

So I could put my battery in my haul and run the transducer through a scupper hole? Could I stick like 5 rods in the haul along with extra clothes,tackle,food etc or would that battery or transducer not allow me to do that?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> My vote; all in one box and you can take it on and off at will:


I actually saw this the other day. Its pretty cool. 

Jake yes you can run your transducer through scupper holes. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/ZcYxw8DtC5A[/ame]


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

coffee said:


> That all in one rail system looks nice. Do u have problems with vegetation getting stuck to transducer and arm



It does catch some vegetation in really thick area but it so easy to move transducer arm its not usually an issue.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

monsterKAT11 said:


> take note I'm not 100% positive but pretty sure you cannot run a DI transducer through hull unless you have the special "puck" transducer. Sonar is fine though.


I'm running a di and there is a slight loss through hull.
But after some adjusting its works better than i expected. I'm no
expert on finder reading, i just use it for structure spotting, and for that it works well.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> My vote; all in one box and you can take it on and off at will:


What is This gadget called? I'm gonna do some research on it and can't seem to find it on Google no matter what I type in. 

Also has anyone every mounted their fish finder off the transom? I've seen guys do this on their yak


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

That gadget is a YakAttack CellBlok


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

If you guys don't have a track system on your kayak check these out

http://www.yakattack.us/GT175_08_p/gt175-08.htm


----------

